# Conformatic gearbox



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Dumb question, but what is it and how does it work. Is it a fully automatic box, semi, or preselect? I have adequate protection from the brick bats. :lol: :lol: Or have I spelt it wrong.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It is a robotic gearchange. The computer selects and changes gear for you or you can select manual mode and dictate when changes occur
No clutch pedal

http://www.fiatprofessionalpress.co.uk/press/article/5053


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I have the comformatic gearbox on my MH and I'm very pleased with it.

Essentially it drives like an automatic but there are occasions when you have to remember that there isn't a torque converter e.g. hill starts.

I don't think you will be disappointed.
Bill


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Bill_OR said:


> I have the comformatic gearbox on my MH and I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> Essentially it drives like an automatic but there are occasions when you have to remember that there isn't a torque converter e.g. hill starts.
> 
> ...


Bill, is it similar to the sprint shift, ie where you have to have a few revs to keep it stationary on a hill, as on tick over it will not hold it.?

Bob


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Bob,
I'm not familiar with the sprintshift so I don't know. However, if you were driving with a manual gearbox you would not hold the vehicle on a hill for any more than a moment using the clutch. You'd use the foot/handbrake and depress the clutch to minimise clutch wear.

The comformatic is essentially a manual gearbox with a clutch - but with a computer controlled robotic clutch pedal and gear change. Hence the manual tells you not to try to hold the vehicle on a hill using the accelerator. Instead you take your foot off the accelerator and onto the brake, put the handbrake on and if stationary for anything more than a few seconds then put the gearbox into neutral. To pull away then you have to do a hill start using the accelerator & handbrake.

The point I was making earlier is that a hill start with the comformatic is different to a hill start in a full automatic. It's not a problem, just a technique that has to be remembered.

As I said earlier , I am very pleased that I specified the comformatic gearbox. It makes driving so much easier than with a manual clutch/gear lever.

Bill


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The Renault quickshift6 gearbox I had on a Renault Master had a facility to aid hill starts:
"For easier parking manoeuvres, the transmission allows movement at idling speed, sometimes known as "ramping". In first and reverse gears, the vehicle moves at idling speed after the brake pedal and/or handbrake is released. This function also allows the vehicle to be held steady on a shallow gradient and facilitates hill starts. 
http://www.renault.com/SiteCollecti.../Pieces jointes/8978_CPBVRTrafic_MasterGB.pdf


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments, I am sure the auto box will be to my liking. My car, a Mitsubishi asx4 has an assisted hill start feature. If you are going up a hill and you have to stop in traffic and you are holding it on the foot-brake, the moment you take your foot off the brake it gives you 3 seconds to engage a gear before the brakes are released. Kinda weird, but it works.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sysinfo said:


> Thanks for all your comments, I am sure the auto box will be to my liking. My car, a Mitsubishi asx4 has an assisted hill start feature. If you are going up a hill and you have to stop in traffic and you are holding it on the foot-brake, the moment you take your foot off the brake it gives you 3 seconds to engage a gear before thae brakes are released. Kinda weird, but it works.


Good job they don't have that feature in Saudi Arabia or Egypt. A 3 second delay when the traffic starts to move would lead to the sounding of hundreds of horns.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sysinfo said:


> Thanks for all your comments, I am sure the auto box will be to my liking. My car, a Mitsubishi asx4 has an assisted hill start feature. If you are going up a hill and you have to stop in traffic and you are holding it on the foot-brake, the moment you take your foot off the brake it gives you 3 seconds to engage a gear before thae brakes are released. Kinda weird, but it works.


The same hill start system as your Mitsubishi exists on the Comfortmatic. This was not the case originally as it was an option. Do check this out when buying as it makes a big difference.

Ron


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Sysinfo, we also have the Comfortmatic gearbox and with the 3litre engine it's a great drive. We have a similar g/box in a Yaris diesel and the Fiat box is much smoother.

One thing to remember as far as hill starts are concerned is that it still operates with a clutch, and as such will wear. A gearbox with torque converter does not, and relies on the viscosity of the fluid to get the vehicle moving. This means no friction created and no wear. However the trade off is that the fuel consumption with the Comfortmatic is at least as good as the manual, and possibly better as you cannot drive it incorrectly.

If you go for the Comfortmatic you will not be disappointed.

Gary.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Sysinfo said:


> Bill_OR said:
> 
> 
> > I have the comformatic gearbox on my MH and I'm very pleased with it.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you do make a practise of keeping it stationary on hills with a few revs you will quickly wear the clutch out and it is quite tricky to do. However, why would you want to do this when you can hold the van on the foot brake, release the brake, and whilst the hill start facility holds you, simply accelerate away. That is if you have bought the hill start version of the Comfortmatic as previously said.

Ron


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Most do not have the hill stop version. All is required is to hold the van on the footbrake with your left foot and accelerate away with your right. It's easy.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Quite, which makes three ways of doing it, ride the clutch!, swop your brake feet over, or make hand starts. All of which can become a pain if you are constantly having to repeat the process such as when in an uphill traffic jam. The fact is that the hill start facility is far better and the reason why it was invented. Go for the hill start version and relax.  

Ron


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

ob1 said:


> Quite, which makes three ways of doing it, ride the clutch!, swop your brake feet over, or make hand starts. All of which can become a pain if you are constantly having to repeat the process such as when in an uphill traffic jam. The fact is that the hill start facility is far better and the reason why it was invented. Go for the hill start version and relax.
> 
> Ron


The problem is that most manufacturers - Swift for one - do not offer hill start as an option. On earlier Comfortmatics it was standard but became optional in around 2009.

If there is a choice then hill start is better but it's not a huge deal in my view as I manage easily without it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a Sprintshift which had the hill start option. Invaluable !!!!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mike48 said:


> ob1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quite, which makes three ways of doing it, ride the clutch!, swop your brake feet over, or make hand starts. All of which can become a pain if you are constantly having to repeat the process such as when in an uphill traffic jam. The fact is that the hill start facility is far better and the reason why it was invented. Go for the hill start version and relax.
> ...


Earlier Confortmatics than 2009? That would be 2008 models, then - the first year they were made.

I live in a very hilly part of the country, and tend to favour mountain areas for camping.

Most of the time I drive it as I do my torque converter auto Landrover; with right foot on the brake and swap to the accelerator to drive off on a hill. 
You can easily do it quickly enough. 
Never use the parking brake* (other than when parked), never put it into neutral.

Sometimes, just occasionally, I will use my left foot on the brake.

But as I never drive a manual vehicle all this isnt confusing, its just 'how to drive an auto' = D when you set off, P when you arrive, (modified on the Ducato to: 1 Auto when you set off, leave in gear when you arive and turn off the engine).

*On the Ducato the parking brake is operated by hand, some other autos I have owned it has been operated by foot.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

As I have not driven it yet, I wonder if the previous owner had the assisted hill start fitted. He/she had almost everything else. Dome, Massive solar panel ( don't know the size yet ), and extra leisure battery fitted, all to sell it within a year.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sysinfo said:


> As I have not driven it yet, I wonder if the previous owner had the assisted hill start fitted. He/she had almost everything else. Dome, Massive solar panel ( don't know the size yet ), and extra leisure battery fitted, all to sell it within a year.


Its a well known fact that after 15 months they fall apart.

Usually all the wheels drop off first. 8O

Followed by the windows, gearbox and radiator. :roll:

Nice looking van though. :wink:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

747 said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > As I have not driven it yet, I wonder if the previous owner had the assisted hill start fitted. He/she had almost everything else. Dome, Massive solar panel ( don't know the size yet ), and extra leisure battery fitted, all to sell it within a year.
> ...


My god, if the wheels fell off it would be a lower profile. :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sprints*

Sprint**** put me off robotised gearboxes.

Can't beat a true auto.

TM


----------

